# LED projector won't turn on



## Kyle_1988 (Aug 12, 2015)

I just opened a new digital LED projector. Frustratingly, I can't even find out what company makes it. It doesn't say anywhere on the box, the unit, the manual or the remote. But I'm pretty sure this is it: http://www.amazon.com/Projector-Bus...pebp=1440373620043&perid=1WQAARJBC1TJKEAFKVS3

Anyway, it won't turn on. I plug it in, flip the switch, nothing lights up and it doesn't make a sound.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kyle_1988 (Aug 12, 2015)

Oops, I figured it out. Just had to use the remote AFTER flipping the switch.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It may sound silly, but make sure there is power in the receptacle, then check the interanl fuse. And try a different power cord. I'd check those things first.


----------



## Kyle_1988 (Aug 12, 2015)

I did figure it out, thank you. As for the quality of the projector, the image quality isn't as good as my old projector which wasn't LED. No matter how much I adjust the picture settings, the color balance looks off.


----------

